# Guitar Center has its own Guitar Line (LAGUNA GUITARS)



## W4D (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is a link to the NEW GUITAR CENTER OWNED GUITAR COMPANY. You will be seeing them branding there own equipment allot now that they are private company.

Laguna Guitars - Search Results


----------



## Stitch (Dec 5, 2007)

They look alright, but that headstock is unforgivable.

You involved?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2007)

Guitars look fine, but headstock is ugly


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

I played a couple Not too bad.. they also have Ocean basses..


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 5, 2007)

Dear god that headstock...Gonna give me nightmares. Kinda looks like a shark?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2007)

Uh, no thanks. GC = the enemy


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

Aww the headstocks ain't that bad


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Uh, no thanks. GC = the enemy



If there the enemy who is the good guys?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Aww the headstocks ain't that bad



yes they are.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 5, 2007)

i clicked on that thinking that the headstocks couldn't be _that_ bad... i then proceeded to recoil in horror! 

pity, as theyre nice looking gits


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 5, 2007)

The Ocean Basses are very well made.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> If there the enemy who is the good guys?



Places like DrumCityGuitarLand, Mike's Music Shop, The Music Zoo, Sweetwater, etc. Places that have superb customer service, good prices and fair business practices as opposed to dealing with burnout jerkoffs with an attitude selling junk at obscene prices.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 5, 2007)

That headstock = top 5 fugliest evar! A disgrace!


----------



## ibanez_rg320fm (Dec 5, 2007)

could someone pm me and tell me how to post a thread 
lol


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> The Ocean Basses are very well made.



Ya but $700 for a indo bass? ehh no thanks..


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Places like DrumCityGuitarLand, Mike's Music Shop, The Music Zoo, Sweetwater, etc. Places that have superb customer service, good prices and fair business practices as opposed to dealing with burnout jerkoffs with an attitude selling junk at obscene prices.



 Was just curious..


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 5, 2007)

i actually go to play one of these today. really nice fit and finish. the neck joint is all access like an ibanez andthe neck it self was kinda "satiny" and a really good shape. ive been going between strat profiles and wizard profiles and this profile was actually much more confortable than both. it just all around played better than the ibanez guitars i was looking at(SAs ans Ss).

they kinda also look like a framus diablo


----------



## Stitch (Dec 5, 2007)

Which is kinda fitting, since Framus' tend to look cheap and shit too.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw one at guitar center the last time I was there, they have fender style headstocks so I didn't even bother with it


----------



## Groff (Dec 5, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Guitars look fine, but headstock is ugly



Definately...


I saw a few of these the last time I was in GC. I couldn't see the headstock, but from behind I thought they were Ibanez guitars. Upon getting closer I was like WTF????

They're alright. Would take a nice ibby over it though.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 5, 2007)

I played one in the store the other day. It was ok, but not spectacular. GC appears to be going full-tilt on these, as they are all over the store--in fact it seems like they are crowding out some of the other brands. I assume GC's strategy is "vertical integration," to use a term from antitrust law. In other words, lots of guitars to choose from at GC, so long as you want a Laguna.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 6, 2007)

Ocean basses and Laguna guitars are GC-brand instruments. Notice the similiarity in names.

Ocean? Laguna? 

And yeah, that headstock sucks.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 6, 2007)

Jason said:


> If there the enemy who is the good guys?


local shops


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2007)

Last time I was at Guitar Center which was a few weeks ago, I saw a few of those Laguna guitars. They looked pretty cool. It'd be nice to see one in a 7. I'd definitely try one out.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> local shops



Fuck the local shops.. there expensive and dont let you touch anything


----------



## W4D (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah thought the head-stock was fugly back when it was on the old brawley guitar and basses. And I still stick my judgemnt WTF why use the brawley designs. I think that was one of the main reasons brawley did not take off.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 6, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Dear god that headstock...Gonna give me nightmares. Kinda looks like a shark?



hahahah  
thats exactly what i was thinking

until they change that monstrosity,
i say... fuck laguna guitar


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ya know, if they were half decent for a good price I'd say the headstock was nothing a coping saw and some sanding couldn't fix.

.......but it hardly seems worth it.


----------



## mrp5150 (Dec 6, 2007)

They look horrible to me. And not just the headstock, everything.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 7, 2007)

That headstock it's so lame


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2007)

It looks like more import dog shit. Not really impressed.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> Fuck the local shops.. there expensive and dont let you touch anything



My shop es at you.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 7, 2007)

The headstock reminds me of the wang-o-caster 

I didnt think it would be that bad but /shudder

you ever see a chick with a great rack, work your way up to her face and then recoil in horror?

that is what those kinda did to me


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 18, 2008)

yea i was recently there and decided to pick one up and try it out...it wasnt bad and it sounded pretty decent and i personally dont think the headstock is all that bad...ive seen worse



Jason said:


> Fuck the local shops.. there expensive and dont let you touch anything


yea dood srsly my local shop blows ass id much rather take a trip to GC


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

whaaaaaat?
dude, seriously?
all the local shops here are totally badass. The entire GC goes into a panic if you want to touch something that doesnt come prepackaged with a shitbox"amp" straight from china


----------



## Holy Katana (Feb 19, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> whaaaaaat?
> dude, seriously?
> all the local shops here are totally badass. The entire GC goes into a panic if you want to touch something that doesnt come prepackaged with a shitbox"amp" straight from china



That's weird, at my GC, everyone is really cool. They'll let you play whatever, and they've got some seriously boutique gear there, too. The employees are nice, and they know what they're talking about. Then again, Nashville has some very, very nice local shops that GC have to compete with.


----------



## MetalJordan (Apr 22, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> That's weird, at my GC, everyone is really cool. They'll let you play whatever, and they've got some seriously boutique gear there, too. The employees are nice, and they know what they're talking about. Then again, Nashville has some very, very nice local shops that GC have to compete with.


yea same here


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 22, 2008)

MetalJordan said:


> yea same here



Now what would those "botique" shops be?


----------



## soldierkahn (Apr 22, 2008)

damn, ivebeen seeing these ads in Guitar World for these, but they only show body shots......guesss i know now why.

Laguna guitars are now an EPIC PHAIL!

: flexes at Laguna and deems them false! :


----------



## kristallin (Apr 22, 2008)

Everything about those Laguna guitars seems out of proportion, compared with other brands. Fu-hu-hu-gly!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 22, 2008)

The Ocean Basses line that they have, however, are very nice.


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 17, 2008)

I was actually surprised at how these Laguna guitars played. Pretty nice necks, solid fretwork. The gaps between the body and neck were very tight as well. Seem to be well made. But i'm not so impressed by the overall feel of them and the options they come with.

+ the wack headstock.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> Fuck the local shops.. there expensive and dont let you touch anything



Your local shops must really suck then. I dont think i have ever been to a local shop where they told me not to touch anything. Other than this one time i was in maryland, and after that i chose immediately never to go there again. 

As far as laguna guitars go. Fairly decent midrange price guitars. Horrible looking headstock. What appears to be cheap looking floyd rose style bridge. Had nice nice finishes. Compared to other guitars in that price range. Fail


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg Howe is endorsing them


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 17, 2008)

GC owned? I thought they were part of Dean?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 17, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Greg Howe is endorsing them



Crazy biceps


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 18, 2008)

Having played one last night I think these just reek of poor quality and bad design. I applaud them for attempting a different headstock, but when it boils down to it I think these guitars are absolutley white noise, and will ultimatley never take off.....

Just my 2cents.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 18, 2008)

if they reiforced that little sharkmouth in the headstock with some metal they could market it as a bottle opener.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 18, 2008)

^hahaha...


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 18, 2008)

IF I HAD ONE OF THOSE I WOULD PUT A FIN ON IT AND CALL IT BRUCE


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, and I thought the Paradise Guitars headstocks were bad....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 20, 2008)

I've seen worse headstocks.
I'd have to try one before I say if they are good or not.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2008)

The headstock looks like its intended to be painted as a shark's head


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally I like the headstock on the Greg Howe model, but that's just me. The standard ones are kinda meh...
*preparing for flame wars over here *


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think the headstocks are that bad, but I wouldn't play that shit.


----------



## fiaracer (Dec 22, 2008)

i work at gc there garbage there like brownsville. 
they use shit grade woods and there neck is bullcrap. the floyd on it is like a crappy 80s knock off floyd and the electronics are crap. 
plus GC employees get pressured into selling them. dont buy them!!!!

by IBANEZ its the smart choice


----------

